# olympics,what channel?



## nat_1 (3 July 2012)

does any one know what channel the equestrian is likley to be on?


----------



## Nollaig Shona (3 July 2012)

I should imagine everything will be on the Beeb.  Maybe on Eurosport as well


----------



## finbarrk (3 July 2012)

BBC and the red button.


----------



## Thistle (3 July 2012)

The sky adverts say 24 channels through the BBC and red button. Freeview/freesat don't have that many red button channels so it's unlikely that they will have full cverage I think.


----------



## Xander (3 July 2012)

You'll probably be able to get online coverage via the Beeb sports website.


----------



## nat_1 (3 July 2012)

Thanks.will have to buy a new sky remote then for red button acsess as puppy has chewed ours to smitherines!


----------



## charlimouse (3 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			The sky adverts say 24 channels through the BBC and red button. Freeview/freesat don't have that many red button channels so it's unlikely that they will have full cverage I think.
		
Click to expand...

Freesat will get all 24 channels.

http://www.freesat.co.uk/files/7713/3346/3548/Freesat_Olympics_announcement_FINAL.pdf

Freeview might not. Luckily I have freesat !


----------



## dorito (16 July 2012)

Has anyone got a bit more detail as to whether the 3-day eventing is going to be shown live on one of these 24 BBC channels....Please?

BBC red button schedule does not appear to be showing it.


----------



## Thistle (16 July 2012)

BBC say they are showing everything. I can't imagine there will be 24 different sports on 1 day


----------



## Tillypup (16 July 2012)

This link might be useful, http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18070768

Looks like in the afternoons we may get some coverage on BBC1, plus the other digital channels and the red button.


----------



## Tangaroo (16 July 2012)

Im having Freesat put in tomorrow to guarantee i will be able to watch everything


----------



## angelish (16 July 2012)

stilton said:



			Im having Freesat put in tomorrow to guarantee i will be able to watch everything
		
Click to expand...

so am i  
well if the damn postie delivers the box tomorrow i am ,he's late


----------



## lizstuguinness (17 July 2012)

We've got sky - just the bog standard stuff, no sports, so Im hoping we will get full coverage of all equsetrian competitions (?)

however does anyone where a viewing timetable can be got at so i can put everything on record?


----------



## mandyroberts (18 July 2012)

If I understand what the BBC website is saying, you will be able to watch all the sport live on-line on your PC and swap between streams in teal time, and start at the beginning if you are late. I can't imagine how our village broadband will cope with that. I haven't found anything saying precisely what is showing when on the TV


----------



## Thistle (18 July 2012)

My broadband doesn't allow me to watch anything that is streamed


----------



## cold_feet (18 July 2012)

If you have an iPhone,iPad or android device this is a must

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/18810308 

Google BBC Olympic app.  

Sorry don't know how to make it a link.


----------



## cold_feet (18 July 2012)

Magic!


----------



## Violet (21 July 2012)

finbarrk said:



			BBC and the red button.
		
Click to expand...

I guess a lot of people will be working that day. It is still possible to record from red button if you got an old VHS recorder but you can't record red button on a SKY box.
Unfortunately BBC has decided to "chop" up the live coverage of the Cross-country on the red button like this;

Button 1; 12.30-1pm
Button 2; 1-1.45pm
Button 1; 1.45-2.45
Button 3; 2.45-5.45

How stupid is that?

I'm going to have to enlist my son for the day to chop the feeds whilst VHS is running. Luckily he is on school holiday.


----------



## tiggs (21 July 2012)

According to H&H those times are for BBC 1 &2 not red button. Also if you have Sky there are going to be 24 new BBC channels added on Monday so that every sport will be shown live and can be recorded on Sky+


----------



## Violet (21 July 2012)

I thought it read that these were the Red button channels as only key live events will be shown on regular BBC channels.
Great do for SKY owners that the new recordable channels will be added for the Olympics.


----------



## hcm88 (21 July 2012)

I only have freeview and I'm hoping to watch the whole of the dressage and the whole of the cross country on television so it better be available. I've downloaded the app so can always watch that on the ipad but its better on the tv!


----------



## Faithkat (22 July 2012)

All the 24 extra channels for the Olympics appeared on my (basic) Virgin package yesterday together with, oh joy of joys, all the Sky Sports Channels so I can watch the GP live today - YAY!  Will also be able to watch the King George V Gold Cup too!


----------



## dorito (23 July 2012)

I am on Freesat and can now see the 24 bbc channels - in Sussex the channel nos are 150 (bbc red button) then 151-174 inclusive are the olympic channels...currently showing timings for what's up-coming for weds and thurs this week - football. no sign of the equestrian yet but I'm sure it will be on somewhere.
So all looking promising


----------



## flashmans (23 July 2012)

This is the schedule for the red button(s) - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/tv_and_radio/5345480.stm. I know XC is on bbc one and bbc three, but not sure about anything that isn't listed.


----------



## Andiamo (23 July 2012)

this page provides a summary 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/schedule-results/equestrian


----------

